# Gheenoe LT25 questions



## kwix (Dec 9, 2020)

I’m looking at a Gheenoe lt25 center console as a starter skiff. Please tell me about them (ride stability etc) and are they worth getting. I’m pretty sold on them after seeing pictures and videos? Mostly want to know how the ride is in some chop and if it is a good Lower Keys boat. Thanks!


----------



## blueeye (Sep 12, 2012)

Ive owned two Gheenoes. They are really nice simple boats. I would think of them as a very stable canoe with an engine. I've always liked them and would recommend one. Their easy to put in and you can launch them anywhere. I've been out in light chop and never felt unsafe or anything. I wouldn't want to ride out in 2 to 3 ft chop.


----------



## DBBLHaulin'ShotCallin' (Feb 12, 2018)

I had an LT25 center console as my first skiff & man I loved that little boat. If you're having one built, go ahead and get the front deck with two hatches, and the nose cap with integrated quick release TM mount, you won't regret it. It is a small narrow boat but surprisingly stable. They are a lot of fun to drive and handle very well, but they do not do well in anything more than a light chop so keep that in mind.


----------



## kwix (Dec 9, 2020)

blueeye said:


> Ive owned two Gheenoes. They are really nice simple boats. I would think of them as a very stable canoe with an engine. I've always liked them and would recommend one. Their easy to put in and you can launch them anywhere. I've been out in light chop and never felt unsafe or anything. I wouldn't want to ride out in 2 to 3 ft chop.


Wouldn’t be taking it out in 2-3s but would it still be safe if I got caught in a storm or something because that’s common here in the summer.


----------



## kwix (Dec 9, 2020)

DBBLHaulin'ShotCallin' said:


> I had an LT25 center console as my first skiff & man I loved that little boat. If you're having one built, go ahead and get the front deck with two hatches, and the nose cap with integrated quick release TM mount, you won't regret it. It is a small narrow boat but surprisingly stable. They are a lot of fun to drive and handle very well, but they do not do well in anything more than a light chop so keep that in mind.


Yeah the one I’m looking at has the 2 front. And if I happen to get stuck in 2ft ish waves is it still safe? I’ve heard they’re wet in chop but never heard about them being unsafe.


----------



## Jon Miller (Aug 30, 2019)

I had a decked out lt25 CC and honestly the boat is really only good for a creek carver or backwater skiff. In anything over 2ft it's not safe and can very easily get swamped. When stopped, waves will come over the side in anything over 1-1.5ft due to the low freeboard. It is also a very wet boat due to the reverse chine design. If you want to access very shallow areas that are very narrow and impossible to get to in any other skiff like some of the areas in the glades then it's an awesome little boat.


----------



## kwix (Dec 9, 2020)

Jon Miller said:


> I had a decked out lt25 CC and honestly the boat is really only good for a creek carver or backwater skiff. In anything over 2ft it's not safe and can very easily get swamped. When stopped, waves will come over the side in anything over 1-1.5ft due to the low freeboard. It is also a very wet boat due to the reverse chine design. If you want to access very shallow areas that are very narrow and impossible to get to in any other skiff like some of the areas in the glades then it's an awesome little boat.


I would only be in those waves running. I’ll just be taking it out to the flats so I may encounter small patches of 1-2s while running but not common.


----------



## Jon Miller (Aug 30, 2019)

kwix said:


> I would only be in those waves running. I’ll just be taking it out to the flats so I may encounter small patches of 1-2s while running but not common.


Definitely wet test if you can especially in that area. They are sweet little skiffs just not ideal for that area IMO. I know how fast the chop can kick up in the keys and any gheenoe can get swamped very quickly. If you do decide to get one, try to go light up front and automatic tilt/trim is a must so you can raise the bow when running in chop.


----------



## kwix (Dec 9, 2020)

Jon Miller said:


> Definitely wet test if you can especially in that area. They are sweet little skiffs just not ideal for that area IMO. I know how fast the chop can kick up in the keys and any gheenoe can get swamped very quickly. If you do decide to get one, try to go light up front and automatic tilt/trim is a must so you can raise the bow when running in chop.


Yeah the one I’m looking at has an automatic bilge along with tilt. Would love to wet test but can’t find any LT25 down here.


----------



## Jon Miller (Aug 30, 2019)

kwix said:


> Yeah the one I’m looking at has an automatic bilge along with tilt. Would love to wet test but can’t find any LT25 down here.


Even with the automatic bilge one big wave over the side or over the front can sink it in seconds. I'd check with the gheenoeholics FB page. I know there are several people that have ran or own an LT25 somewhere in the keys. It would definitely be worth a couple hour drive to wet test and being your first skiff they can cut that learning curve significantly by giving you on water tips and tricks when running the skiff.


----------



## Viking1 (May 23, 2010)

I've had a LT25 for 10 years and love it for what it is. Great boat for getting into shallow water. I've run it from Big Pine Key to Key Largo fishing over the years and it has performed well. Running the 7 mile bridge or Long Key viaduct is not recommended if the wind pushes the waves up. The LT25 is a low sided light weight skiff and is not designed for heavy seas. On perfect days I have taken it offshore and it has brought me back to the dock while fishing the ICW in a winter northeaster pushing winds of 25 to 30 MPH in NE FL. With that said I would not want to be out crossing 1.5 to 2.0 foot waves in open water. I will catch some flack for this but I like the tiller set up or side console better. In my opinion the center console takes up too much room and can be a pain to maneuver around when you have rods in the gunnel holders while moving from the back/front of the boat. I've also used the LT25 in the Ten Thousand Island area and have used it to cross from Everglades City to Flamingo on the Wilderness Waterway. With the tiller set up you have plenty of room for fishing and camping gear. On my YouTube channel I have videos of the LT25 in different kinds of conditions including high winds and bad weather: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCEjZ5fY6mO5BRKE_pq_g7jA 

Good luck with your decision.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Buy a used Gladesman way drier and safer IMHO due to its lenght and spray tail had a gheenoe a long time ago the 15 4 highsider and have had a Gladesman a few years way better in my opinion. I know the 15 4 isn't the lt25 just food for thought. Also check out south dade skiffs more of mini flatsboat like the gman than a canoe because of the caps.


----------



## Coffeyonthefly (Mar 20, 2019)

I totally disagree on the Gladesmen. It might be a dryer ride but the LT25 is a lot more stable. I do agree the LT25 is not made for running open water when the wind is up. I also agree that the center console is not the best set up. I just sold my tiller but on any skiff, side console is definitely the way to go. Here is a picture of my LT25 I just sold. It was a great boat and I’m 330 pounds and I could stand on the platform and pole all day


----------



## ZaneD (Feb 28, 2017)

I think the key here is to not confuse the LT25 with an actual poling skiff. As stated above, it is basically a really stable canoe. They get very shallow but are a fight to pole in anything other than flat calm conditions. They are very hard to spin on the pole, get blown in the wind, and they don’t take much of a chop. 

However they are not a bad boat, if you buy a simple tiller setup for $4-5k it will get you out there. Many of the center console rigs you see end up costing upwards of $10k, which IMO is crazy to spend on one.


----------



## TroutNreds12 (Jan 4, 2016)

You would be better off with a bigger jon boat for the same money especially for that area.. the gheenoes are great for what they are but they are loud, wet and don’t pole well at all. If it’s blowing anything over 10 down there you definitely want more freeboard IMO.


----------



## Jaterac (Jul 30, 2020)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Buy a used Gladesman way drier and safer IMHO due to its lenght and spray tail had a gheenoe a long time ago the 15 4 highsider and have had a Gladesman a few years way better in my opinion. I know the 15 4 isn't the lt25 just food for thought. Also check out south dade skiffs more of mini flatsboat like the gman than a canoe because of the caps.


No way. I know someone that capsized their gladesman from the wake of a 22 foot boat. The HS 15 4 is a completely different craft than the LT25. I definitely don't recommend taking it out in chop though. Anything over 2 foot is too sketchy. 

I love my LT25. Just out seadek on her.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Jaterac said:


> No way. I know someone that capsized their gladesman from the wake of a 22 foot boat. The HS 15 4 is a completely different craft than the LT25. I definitely don't recommend taking it out in chop though. Anything over 2 foot is too sketchy.
> 
> I love my LT25. Just out seadek on her.


Or the Lt 25 that flipped in Matlacha when a guy tried landing a Tarpon what's your point


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

I would wait on a new G-noe There was a video that got poofed that shows some very serious QC issues . i am sure they are on it but a new boat is almost 2 years out :-( But i am glad they are "Killing it "


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

My G-noe has 5" of freeboard my Jon has 11" each is good for different things the G-noe calssic is great for calm twisty rivers ...

*"You would be better off with a bigger jon boat for the same money especially for that area.. the gheenoes are great for what they are but they are loud, wet and don’t pole well at all. If it’s blowing anything over 10 down there you definitely want more freeboard IMO."
*


----------



## Jaterac (Jul 30, 2020)

Backcountry 16 said:


> what's your point


The Titanic sank ultimately as a result of the captain's actions. Any boat can sink. 

Ive never had any issues with my LT25. Ive stood with one foot on the thin gunnels plenty of times while fighting fish... Granted, no ones been laying down on the poling platform raising the center of gravity... And I'm not trying to cross the mid point while someone is up there poling. 

There 2 stages of "tipping" on the LT25. The first stage is the normal rocking and tipping. It will stop at a certain point, like crossing the mid point/center console, and will take a lot of encouragement to make it tip further. The Second stage is when it tips that second time, usually when this happens, you don't have much to go in order to let water over the rails. Then you done.
Ive walked across the gunnels heel to toe while my wife fished off the front. I'm a big guy too. 

So I dunno. I think if you like canoes, want a boat, and don't go in choppy water, gheenoe is where its at. 
For what it's worth, I grew up paddling canoes and fell in love with gheenoe. Some people like pontoon boats. To each their own.


----------

